

Books Every Software Developer Should Have Already Read - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2013/09/software-developer-book-recommendations/

======
vezzy-fnord
I'll have to check these out. Obviously, these are only three books and
there's plenty of others, but I believe that 'Code' by Charles Petzold should
be a must-read for developers, hobbyists and CS students alike.

